# Alexa is not reading my calendar



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to ask Alexa "what is on my calendar today?" and she would tell me. Now she consistently tells me there is nothing on my calendar today, even though there clearly are events entered into my Google calendar. I checked my Alexa app, and have the correct calendar checked for her to read. What am I missing?


----------



## SueSeabury (Mar 12, 2016)

Sounds like the machines are rising. Don't tell that b*tch anything.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I used to ask Alexa "what is on my calendar today?" and she would tell me. Now she consistently tells me there is nothing on my calendar today, even though there clearly are events entered into my Google calendar. I checked my Alexa app, and have the correct calendar checked for her to read. What am I missing?


Maybe disconnect your Google calendar and then reconnect it?
We have to do that regularly with the SiriusXM skill.


----------

